# O. pumilio Exo Terra Vivarium - 1st PDF's



## lhoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Been a lurker for a while and wanting to own some PDF's for many years. After avoiding "culturing" food, I finally bit the bullet. Couldn't be happier! I bought a large Exo Terra vivarium where the hardscaping had been done but most plants had been ignored and needed to be redone. I bought 2.2 O. pumilio "San Cristobal's" and some cool plants. 

Having a blast watching the setup so far. Photos of tank with iPhone and frogs with Canon 7D & Sigma 180 macro.

Full Tank









Water Area









Waterfall


----------



## kinhawk (Nov 14, 2008)

That second frog pic is nice!


----------



## usctom (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice setup.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful frogs, what is the background
Made of?


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Now that's a real tank. I like a guy who starts with a challenge, good luck with the pumilio! Bastis are next on my list.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful pics of your Cristobal, congrats!


----------



## petitpaume (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful cristos indeed! And a very nice viv set up!
I'm also curious of how you made your background?


----------



## lhoy (Mar 10, 2013)

the background is Great Stuff and the waterfall is styrofoam. I didn't make these, that part of the hardscaping had already been done.

I added plants, got waterfall working again, and the cristos.

Thanks everyone for the kind words, I will continue to post updates as things grow and I add stuff.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice shots! What lens were you using?


----------



## lhoy (Mar 10, 2013)

The lens is the Sigma 180 3.5 macro lens. It is an awesome lens and so much cheaper than the Canon. I tested them together and honestly couldn't find much difference in image quality.


----------



## lhoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, so here is a list of plants ordered and put in the tank:

Miniature Orchid - Scaphosepalum breve
Amalophyllon rupestre
Jewel Orchid - Goodyera pusilla
Rhaphidophora pachyphylla
Azolla caroliniana
Sinningia muscicola ('Rio das Pedras') Micro-Mini
Pilea glauca
Bolbitis heteroclita
Peperomia species (Costa Rica)
Bacopa aff. monnieri (starter clump
Salvinia natans
Tillandsia ionantha

These are all doing well. Placed another order for the following:

Grosourdya muscosa
Chilochista sweelimii
Selaginella - Kraussiana Aurea
Episcia "Silver Skies"
Peperomia tetraphylla
Syngonium rayii
Bacopa aff. monnieri (starter clump)

I will post some photos soon.

Frogs are tending eggs!


----------



## lhoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Some updated photos:


----------



## BALDITO (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice setup and frogs!!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I have to agree, great looking Viv and Pum pics!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice frogs! Wonderful pics! (I love my Cristobal too).


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful job! The frogs seem more than happy. Keep it up!


----------



## PappaFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

What size is that exo terra? (Dimensions)


----------

